# MFS Tools Restore from Image Problems



## textheads (Jun 13, 2006)

I am trying to restore a new drive from an backup image on a CD.

New drive is primary master (hda)
CD-ROM drive is secondary master (hdc)

1. Following weaknees instructions I tried mounting the drive by typing the following:
*mount /dev/hda1 /mnt*

I got the following message:
*/dev/hda1: Success
mount: you must specify the filesystem type*

2. I type *mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -zxpi /mnt/SVR2000_30.bak /dev/hda*
and get */mnt/backup.bak: No such file or directory*

Any idea what I'm doing wrong? Thanks!


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

hda is your new drive hdc is the CDROM if this CDROM is not the CD you booted from 
try 
mkdir /mnt/cdrom 
mount /dev/hdc 
mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -zxpi /mnt/cdrom/SVR2000_30.bak /dev/hda


----------



## textheads (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks for your advice. When I type *mount dev/hdc*, system returns *mount: can't find /dev/hdc in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
*

Also, when I boot from MFS Tools CD, I am just hitting enter for default boot sequence. Do I need to enable swaps or anything?

Any other ideas?


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

Error proof reading, that should of been mount /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom


----------



## textheads (Jun 13, 2006)

Thanks so much for your continued help HomeUser.

When I first tried this command, I forgot to switch out the Boot CD with the CD with the .bak file.

I deleted the CDROM directory, recreated it and tried again. Now I get this message:
*mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc, or too many mounted file systems*

Is it possible I need to unmount, or might there be a problem with the CD?

UPDATE:
I used the command *umount -f -a -r*, then tried *mount/dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom* again and got a bunch of lines that made it look like it was working. But then it didn't...

The last lines said
*_tagged: location mismatch block 86052, tag 86052 != 512
mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc, or too many mounted file systems*

Thanks again!


----------



## textheads (Jun 13, 2006)

I made a new CD and it seems to be working now. I'll post when I verify.

Thanks again HomeUser!


----------



## HomeUser (Jan 12, 2003)

You can not umount the cdrom the tools are run from there. You can add the backup file to the mfstools CD.



textheads said:


> I made a new CD and it seems to be working now. I'll post when I verify.
> 
> Thanks again HomeUser!


I see you may of all-ready figured that out while I was replying.


----------



## textheads (Jun 13, 2006)

I got the confirmation...
New estimated standalone size: 127 hours (97 more)

Woohoo! Now I need to determine if I need to run the TivoMad utility. I don't know if the OS on the image is 2.0 or lower.

Is it possible to run this from CD as well? Is there any harm in running it even if I don't need to?


----------

